# Knives for processing meat?



## SnowHunter (Nov 27, 2007)

What have yall found to be a great deal on some good quality knife sets for processing your own meat? Something that doesnt break the bank either..
I've just come to the conclusion all the danged knives I have in my kitchen just aint cuttin it  
So, what say yall??
Nic


----------



## Nugefan (Nov 27, 2007)

just make sure it ain't stainless...... IMO , you need good steel to be able to hold an edge ....

and git you a good Lansky Sharpener .....

then be careful , you'll be complaining about em being too sharp .....


----------



## Rick Alexander (Nov 27, 2007)

*Just go ahead*

and get started off right.  Get one of these in a semi flexible or rigid 6 inch boning with the plastic handle and be done with it.  I like the flexible to slide the knife along the silverskin easier but the rigid actually has better steel I think.  About the best money can buy IMHO and will last a very long time if you take care of it.  

http://www.alliedkenco.com/catalog/index.php/cPath/823_97_201

really not that expensive either.  I've had great luck with this company for about 20 years now - I get all my spices and supplies from them.


----------



## ButcherTony (Nov 27, 2007)

forschner
#40515
less than 20$ I believe


----------



## Twenty five ought six (Nov 27, 2007)

Forschner is the brand most professionals prefer.

Good balance of price and quality.  Even if money is an issue, like most tools, it's better to hold off until you can get a good one than try to get buy with a cheap one.

That said SWMBO got a set of Wustof 5 star carving knives for 50 cents a piece at a yard sale-- they retail for about 40-60 dollars per.


----------



## Doyle (Nov 27, 2007)

Twenty five ought six said:


> Forschner is the brand most professionals prefer.



That is probably true of chefs, but commercial meat processing houses tend to use a lot of Dexter-Russell knives.   I bought a couple of their fillet knives a few years ago and fell in love with them.  Now, I want some more for game processing.

http://www.dexter-russell.com/default.htm


----------



## Bruz (Nov 27, 2007)

The Outdoor Edge knife set works well for me. I think I paid $50 or so and it came with a case as seen here.

http://www.outdooredge.com/product_detail.php?cat_ID=2&prod_ID=16


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Nov 27, 2007)

I just use 6" and 8" Normark fish filet knives....Keep them razor
sharp.....All I need.....
Thin and flexible enough to bone out meat..


----------



## Nicodemus (Nov 27, 2007)

I inherited a couple of Chicago Cutlery bonin` knives, and a steel,  that I use. 

The most important thing is to keep em sharp.


----------



## SnowHunter (Nov 27, 2007)

nicodemus said:


> The most important thing is to keep em sharp.



yeah, it seems that the only knife I had that was remotely sharp decided to go almost completely dull this evenin...and of course the sharpener ended down at hunt camp...


----------



## Jranger (Nov 27, 2007)

tony@cov said:


> forschner
> #40515
> less than 20$ I believe



Amen...go talk to a meat cutter and ask them about their tools. Then ask if they can order them for ya...


----------



## Mr W. (Nov 28, 2007)

forschner #40019 is what i used for 16 years and my family used them before i came along and still use them. They buy them by the case and have them in stock at their meat processing plant. I can get you what you need for $18 a peice. It is a 6in boneing knife that you can use for anything (my wife uses them in the kitchen) Sharp as all get out and easy to resharpen.


----------



## Mr W. (Nov 28, 2007)

Oh yeah that 6 inchs is the blade part.


----------



## deadend (Nov 29, 2007)

Forschner, Hook-Eye, and Dexter Russel are the knives I used as a meat cutter in that order.  I still have the Forschners and find them to be the best.  Buy a good steel when you buy your knives.  I use it every few minutes, a couple of strokes, to keep the knives razor sharp.  I very rarely have to resharpen my knives on a stone if I use the steel liberally.  2 or maybe 3 sizes of knives and a good steel should last you for the rest of your life.


----------



## sharpeblades (Nov 29, 2007)

I make my own and the are stainless and they do a very good job for me and my customers .Sharpeblades


----------



## bobman (Nov 29, 2007)

*learn how to sharpen them*

You have to put two angles on a knife to get a good edge

First work up a good burr by grinding the blade on a coarse stone in a circular motion with the blade almost even with the sharpening stone, like your trying to shave off a super thin sliver off the stone, this will put relief in the blade.

Then move to a fine stone and raise the knife to about 22 degrees and remove the burr on each side with light strokes lift the handle so the stone gets all the way to the tip of the blade as you make the stroke, it will then be razor sharp and easy to resharpen (until the blade is worn enough to lose the relief ) usually many sharpenings.

Its hard to describe but east to learn.

If you dont have the relief gound into the blade you cannot get a edge that will work, that is the most common mistake of knife sharpening. 


A burr is the metal on the entire edge of the blade rolling over you can drag your finger away from the blade and feel it drag, kind of like a lip, work it up on one side then on the the other side of the blade, then you are ready to move to the 22 degree angle Picture half of a 45 degree which is half of a 90 degree angle.

You dont have to be right one the money with the angles just close.


----------



## littlewolf (Nov 29, 2007)

Doyle said:


> That is probably true of chefs, but commercial meat processing houses tend to use a lot of Dexter-Russell knives.   I bought a couple of their fillet knives a few years ago and fell in love with them.  Now, I want some more for game processing.
> 
> http://www.dexter-russell.com/default.htm



Ditto. I've been pleased with my dexter-russells. Bought the narrow and wide boning knives and also a long filet knife.  The ones with the white rubber handles give a good grip. This place has a store in Atlanta if you want to handle them before you buy -> http://www.atlantafixture.com/


----------



## jbarron (Nov 30, 2007)

Bruz said:


> The Outdoor Edge knife set works well for me. I think I paid $50 or so and it came with a case as seen here.
> 
> http://www.outdooredge.com/product_detail.php?cat_ID=2&prod_ID=16



Me too.  I've use the Outdoor Edge knife set for two seasons and it's worked great. 

This year I added a nice meat grinder and process all my deer.


----------



## whchunter (Dec 19, 2007)

*AMEN*



Doyle said:


> That is probably true of chefs, but commercial meat processing houses tend to use a lot of Dexter-Russell knives.   I bought a couple of their fillet knives a few years ago and fell in love with them.  Now, I want some more for game processing.
> 
> http://www.dexter-russell.com/default.htm




AMEN to that


----------

